# Ohio Muzzleloader Season



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

I know a lot of guys on the site hunt Ohio as well as myself but I have never hunted the muzzleloader season. Whats it like down there that time of year. Any info, suggestions, whatever other info would be good to know. I am hunting 450 acres is southeastern Ohio.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

bass70003 said:


> I know a lot of guys on the site hunt Ohio as well as myself but I have never hunted the muzzleloader season. Whats it like down there that time of year. Any info, suggestions, whatever other info would be good to know. I am hunting 450 acres is southeastern Ohio.


By then most of the hunters have already tagged their deer. The deer are concentrated again at food sources. Many of the bucks are missing antlers but you'll see lots still intact. Again, as always, get away from any other hunters and you should be successful!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

450 acres of private land? GO! Just GO! 
Dont forget the hand warmers


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I was thinking either the bucks will be all beat up and broken or I was curious to know if they would be dropping their racks by then...


----------



## big red1 (Jan 4, 2011)

go! don't let it stop you from a good day in the woods.

our ml season is the latest it has been in several years.by then the deer will be grouped up and hitting all kinds of food sources.some of the bucks will start to loose their horns by then but, not to many.just be prepared for weather changes.it could be somewhat warm to freezing cold that time of year.


----------



## ohio bound (May 15, 2011)

last 2 years been in ohio for m.loader..saw alot of deer at that time, 2 yrs ago had 4 bucks chasing a doe and 2 yearlys for 40 mins, no shots.....it can be good, snow on ground both yrs.


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

1 word.... ACORNS


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

You bet! Or if you are in Missouri.........Acrins......lmao


----------



## TaggedOut904 (Nov 1, 2012)

Next Bite said:


> You bet! Or if you are in Missouri.........Acrins......lmao


I noticed that in Missouri too and also laughed. Never did shoot a buck out there on that trip. 
Going to try it in Ohio this year. I'm currently waiting for a cpl more hours to go by so I can go get in my stand for the 2 day gun hunt with my muzzle loader. 3rd trip down here and also hunting southeastern Ohio. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm hunting a large farm in Knox county. I've noticed they hit the acorns hard then the picked corn fields closer to dark.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

TaggedOut904 said:


> I noticed that in Missouri too and also laughed. Never did shoot a buck out there on that trip.
> Going to try it in Ohio this year. I'm currently waiting for a cpl more hours to go by so I can go get in my stand for the 2 day gun hunt with my muzzle loader. 3rd trip down here and also hunting southeastern Ohio.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They do hit the acorns hard in those SE Ohio hills. Saw 5 bucks between 140 and 170 in 5 days of bow hunting. How many do you see like that in Michigan in 5 days? Sad.... Heading back down for the Jan 5th muzzle loader. What county are you guys hunting in? Good luck and let us know how you do this weekend on the bonus hunt!


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Next Bite, what county are you muzzleloading in? I am going down down to my sisters in Bainbridge in Ross County bordering Pick County to visit her and muzzleloader hunt. First time for me to hunt Ohio, looking forward to it. I will be hunting state ground, should be good.


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ill be down in Vinton county


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Brownbear said:


> Next Bite, what county are you muzzleloading in? I am going down down to my sisters in Bainbridge in Ross County bordering Pick County to visit her and muzzleloader hunt. First time for me to hunt Ohio, looking forward to it. I will be hunting state ground, should be good.


I will be North East of you up by Zanesville NE of Caimbridge. You will be in a good area. I know someone who consistently takes big bucks every year off of state land down there that borders large sections of private land. Do your homework use a topo map and hunt the funnels. Go deep and count on the crowds to push you deer. If you can get down there early to scout that would help you out. If we were closer we could meet up but there are a lot of miles between us. Good luck and let me know how you do I have always wanted to try that area.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Next Bite said:


> I will be North East of you up by Zanesville NE of Caimbridge. You will be in a good area. I know someone who consistently takes big bucks every year off of state land down there that borders large sections of private land. Do your homework use a topo map and hunt the funnels. Go deep and count on the crowds to push you deer. If you can get down there early to scout that would help you out. If we were closer we could meet up but there are a lot of miles between us. Good luck and let me know how you do I have always wanted to try that area.


I will be heading down Jan. 1st. , so I will have 3 days to scout. That's my plan to get deep in the hills and let every one else push them around. I have been mushroom hunting in the area for morels in the past and it looked like it could produce some real bruisers.
I have read the past post on the area you will be hunting and sounds like you will have a great hunt. 

Thanks for the reply back.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Next Bite,

I would like to talk to you about your past hunting on public ground in Ohio. I am a member of the Ohio Sportsmans Forum and am picking up a lot of different info. I would like to get your input because you have been there hunting public ground. I am heading down the 1st or 2nd to do some pre-scouting east of Chillicothe in the Tar Hollow state game area, my sister got permission from someone she knows to access the area via his property.
If you don't mind could you give me a call this weekend. 231-689-6797

Thanks,
Lynn (Brownbear)


----------



## chdlucas (Sep 26, 2008)

Group of 4 of us hunting Hocking county. Just a day and a half for scouting for us. Wondering how many people we're going to run into, from what I've been reading, a lot of deer driving.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Not sure on how many residents will be putting on deer drives. Pretty popular during the gun season from what I have read. Sounds like quite a few nonresidents from Michigan will be down there. I will be hunting on my own. I will have 3 days to scout prior to the 5th.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Brownbear said:


> Next Bite,
> 
> I would like to talk to you about your past hunting on public ground in Ohio. I am a member of the Ohio Sportsmans Forum and am picking up a lot of different info. I would like to get your input because you have been there hunting public ground. I am heading down the 1st or 2nd to do some pre-scouting east of Chillicothe in the Tar Hollow state game area, my sister got permission from someone she knows to access the area via his property.
> If you don't mind could you give me a call this weekend. 231-689-6797
> ...


Brownbear I will give you a call today.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

chdlucas said:


> Group of 4 of us hunting Hocking county. Just a day and a half for scouting for us. Wondering how many people we're going to run into, from what I've been reading, a lot of deer driving.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am not sure how much deer driving goes on during muzzle loader season. The locals have the most problems with the Amish tresspassing on their private land. The Amish will drop off their women and children with a box truck on one side of a section. They will walk through shaking bleach bottles full of rocks and push deer out to the posters on the other side disecting the woods like a swat team. They shoot everything and they don't buy licences. They all pitch in and drag and load and in most cases are out of the areas before the DNR can get there. I don't think they do this on the state land as much because they have a better chance of getting caught there. There are some very large sections of foothills down there and the DNR just can't cover it all. Not a straight road down there so it takes a while to get were your going.


----------

